# HO & O scale difference



## shafta11 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry, if this has been asked before.

what is the difference in "O" scale and "H O " scale..??, just the size of the track? or, the size of the engine and cars?


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

BIG difference between the two. 

O Scale is much larger.

HO Scale was designed to be HALF the size of O gauge.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O_scale (1:48 scale)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HO_scale (1:87 scale)


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

HO is the best size! ( just kidding I don't want to start that war)

I don't know jack about O scale. HO is the most popular and there for the most common. The prices are also cheaper.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Yup, HO is most popular and the most common like the Southern said. There is also a much, much, much bigger selection of trains, track, buildings, scenery items, and tons more.


----------



## shafta11 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

I'm learning more each time I log on.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Shafta.
The same question was asked recently and I think I posted the same photo as below which illustrates the differnce well.










O scale is 7mm/ft and H0 is 3.5 mm/ft so O scale is ....
Twice as wide,
Twice as High,
Twice as long.
Which means that the O scale loco is 8 times bigger in volume than the HO same version.
I hope the photo appears as Photobucket seems to be having problems at the moment !

Hope this helps, Colin.


----------



## shafta11 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW, Thanks, EMD_GP9, great photo, shows exactly what I wanted to know..:thumbsup:


----------



## mgwsy (Aug 14, 2012)

Here is a pic showing the same car in O , HO, and N.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

mgwsy said:


> Here is a pic showing the same car in O , HO, and N.


Looks like three different cars to me. :laugh:

Great shot, it really points out the differences. :thumbsup:


----------



## mgwsy (Aug 14, 2012)

What I meant to say was same type of car.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

mgwsy said:


> What I meant to say was same type of car.


I hope you realize I was kidding.  Loved the shot, it really points out the size differences.


----------



## shafta11 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow.. another great photo to show the difference, thanks, mgwsy.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks like three different cars to me. :laugh:
> 
> Great shot, it really points out the differences. :thumbsup:


Of the three of them I think the HO looks the best.:laugh:


----------



## mgwsy (Aug 14, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I hope you realize I was kidding.  Loved the shot, it really points out the size differences.


LOL ya I figured, BTW the O and N cars are Atlas and the HO one is a Walthers kit. I would love to be able to go O scale 2 Rail but I have way to much invested in HO to change over, LOL. Plus a lot of items I would like I cant get in O scale. I tried N but I am at a point where I like to do detailing and a lot of electronic stuff to my locos which I couldnt do in N scalen so I am stuck in HO for now, LOL.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I started with O as a kid, and it's way too late to go back!


----------



## Armchair (Feb 21, 2011)

*O and HO scale and gauge*

And nobody mentioned On30, O scale narrow gauge running on HO track.

_*Armchair*_


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it's not like it's the most common size around.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Also didn't see any mention of O gauge, which traditionally runs 3- rail AC vs. O scale, which is more like our well known H0 that runs on 2 rail DC.....


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

HO has the most items available for it than any of the other 4 scales.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> Of the three of them I think the HO looks the best.:laugh:


I like them all....but.

Compare the O & HO more closely.

First the top, the domes and the walkways have more detail in the O.
Plus has rivet detailing, the the HO looks to be missing. 
The walkways have a grab hand rails on the O too. Missing from the HO.
Look at the ladder steps, the O looks much better then the HO.

The lettering you can see too.
Even the little N scale has more lettering then the HO.

Like I said I like them all, but the O outclasses the others.:thumbsup:

Your just mad because you don't have the room to run O.
Now....stop picking on O and I will stop picking on HO.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Its like this, O scale is for rich people No joke, 65 bucks for some rolling stock are you serious, who has money to throw away like that nowadays.

I may be wrong to some people but to me o-scale is just to expensive, maybe in the 80s it was cheap! This is my opinion so....

Im not going to say ho scale is better then o or n scale, I model ho scale because its what i like, it fits my budget, it looks good enough for me and thats all that maters. 

If i was new and didnt know what scale to get into, i would look at everything, see what looks good to your eyes, see what kind of room you have for a layout, and make sure its within budget for momma's sake!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I buy my rolling stock for around $10-12 as a rule, no $60 stuff for me!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

those high end/high detail $50+ rolling stock are for the people who can afford it. I myself buy athearn RTR rolling stock for $20 bucks a pop. Of course, I dont buy a whole bunch and kill my budget but I do find a few good buys in the bargain bins


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

big ed said:


> Your just mad because you don't have the room to run O.
> Now....stop picking on O and I will stop picking on HO.


I have room for O, and tiwice as much for HO.:laugh:

As long as you model trains, it is all good. If I had the funds I wold model Full scale.


----------



## mgwsy (Aug 14, 2012)

big ed said:


> I like them all....but.
> 
> Compare the O & HO more closely.
> 
> ...


Thats becasue the O and N are both Atlas and the HO kit was an older Walthers kit which isnt close to todays detailed cars such as Athearn. The O scale is a nice car and I picked it up for around $20 one day at a hobby shop that was going out of business. I wish I could afford O scale but I dont even have the room for an N layout now so I am staying with my large collection of HO stuff till I have room for a decent layout which will be in the next 5 years I hope.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mgwsy said:


> Thats becasue the O and N are both Atlas and the HO kit was an older Walthers kit which isnt close to todays detailed cars such as Athearn. The O scale is a nice car and I picked it up for around $20 one day at a hobby shop that was going out of business. I wish I could afford O scale but I dont even have the room for an N layout now so I am staying with my large collection of HO stuff till I have room for a decent layout which will be in the next 5 years I hope.


Southern was picking on O and since they can't speak for themselves, I did.

Like I said I like them all.

I have a "few" HO myself, I also have a "few" N, 

I just need more time and my dungeon would have all three on tables.:thumbsup:


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

How big is your train room/ layout btw uncle ed?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

big ed said:


> Southern was picking on O and since they can't speak for themselves, I did.
> 
> Like I said I like them all.
> 
> ...


"Few" is not the word most of us would use...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

joed2323 said:


> How big is your train room/ layout btw uncle ed?



The spot I have the O in is a room separated by a wall. One side is the washer, dryer, double sink, gas hot water heater and gas heater unit, One wall is shelves and I have an old kitchen table in there. The other side of the wall is an 8'x8' square table with a 4'x5' 8" L added on for the O. 
That is one half, the part where my 8x8 is has the stairs with a closet under them and I have an old piece of crap china cabinet that is filled with O engines and stuff.
This is one half of the basement total around 32'x 15'.
I plan on adding around a 25' run going down the wall into the other side a put probably a 4'x8' sheet of plywood to continue the O. 

The other side is around 32' x 15'. In the far back corner there is a old bar that the former owner cut out of his tavern before he sold it, he then added it to the house that is back in the far corner, if I get rid of that I can fit in a HO table, size to be determined yet, but I will have a decent space. (15x15 ish)

Then after that I still have space to add a 4'x8' sheet or bigger for the N.

Total footprint for the basement is around 32'x32'. Though it might be a 35'x35' footprint, I quickly measured it.

If I tear down the wall separating the laundry room and my O table I can fit another 8'x6' section for the O. :thumbsup:
But I probably won't do that. ( To keep the peace)


----------



## petey (Aug 12, 2012)

I think 'O' is a grand scale and well worth pursuing. Let us know what you actually did after you sobered up.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

petey said:


> I think 'O' is a grand scale and well worth pursuing. Let us know what you actually did after you sobered up.



 Who......? Shafta11?


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

petey said:


> I think 'O' is a grand scale and well worth pursuing. Let us know what you actually did after you sobered up.


Yeah, ugh, what?


----------



## Lee_R (May 30, 2012)

petey said:


> I think 'O' is a grand scale and well worth pursuing. Let us know what you actually did after you sobered up.


Wait - we're supposed to be SOBER when we're doing this???

But running the circular saw is so much easier the other way - you just try really hard to keep the blade going between the two penciled lines!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

(on the other hand, I suppose my monthly Band-Aide bill might be lower. I might even be able to stop buying them by the truckload!  )


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Of course, S is the best scale of all. Size between HO and O, yet with standard 19" curves a layout isn't much bigger than HO -- which has 18" minimum curves. *EVERYTHING* in S runs on those 19" curves without problems. With O your minimum curve is a 36" radius, and most O gauge steamers won't run on anything smaller than 42" curves. 

Charles.


----------

